# Energiesparmodus sinnvoll?



## Tim1974 (8. November 2013)

Hallo,

leider weiß ich nicht welche Forumrubrik für diese Frage ideal ist und setze es deshalb mal hier rein.

Die Fragen sind folgende: 
a) Ab welcher Leerlaufzeit macht es Sinn denn PC in den Energiesparmodus zu schicken?
b) Was mich noch mehr interessiert, ist es für die Hardware eher besser oder eher schlechter, wenn sie ca. 2 mal am Tag für einige Stunden in den Energiesparmodus geschickt wird, oder wenn der PC im Leerlauf weiterlaufen würde?
c) Macht es da einen Unterschied ob man ihn komplett runterfährt oder eben den Energiesparmodus verwendet?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Cinnayum (8. November 2013)

Hardware, die aus ist, altert nicht (=vernachlässigbar wenig). Hardware, durch die Strom fließt schon.

Im Energiesparmodus wird der RAM und Speichercontroller unter Spannung gehalten. Im Hibernation / Ruhezustand der RAM-Zustand auf die Platte geschrieben und der Strom abgeschaltet. (zu c)

Sinnvoll ist der Energiesparmodus, wenn der PC einfach nix macht und auch nicht jederzeit bereit sein soll.
Ich würde ihn auf 2 Stunden einstellen, so geht der selbst dann aus, wenn du das Haus verlässt und das Ausschalten vergisst. (zu a)

Der Hardware sind Ein-/Ausschaltvorgänge eigentlich egal. Das einzige Teil, wo es ein paar Spannungsspitzen gibt, ist das NT. Und selbst das ist durch einen Kondensator abgefedert (der übrigens immer ein wenig Strom zieht, außer der Schalter am NT steht auf 0). (zu b)


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (8. November 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Hardware, die aus ist, altert nicht (=vernachlässigbar wenig). Hardware, durch die Strom fließt schon.
> 
> Im Energiesparmodus wird der RAM und Speichercontroller unter Spannung gehalten. Im Hibernation / Ruhezustand der RAM-Zustand auf die Platte geschrieben und der Strom abgeschaltet. (zu c)
> 
> ...


 
Ist es für das Netzteil oder andere Komponenten eigentlich in irgendeiner Weise schädlich nach jedem runterfahren das Netzteil an dem Schalter auszuschalten?


----------



## marvinj (8. November 2013)

Naja, wenn du es jeden Tag machst, geht irgendwann vielleicht mal der Schalter kaputt. Ich benutze ne Steckdosenleiste, und da ist bisher nix passiert.
Einzig alleine die Festplatte wird durch das an-, sowie ausschalten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Jeder Start des PCs geht also da auf die Lebensleistung. Kannst unter den Energieoptionen aber einstellen, dass die HDD sind nicht abschaltet.
Die braucht etwa 5 Watt


----------



## Tim1974 (8. November 2013)

Ich schalte, wenn ich den PC komplett runterfahre, auch mittels Steckdosenleiste ab und lasse den Schalter hinten am NT immer auf 1.
Aber da ich jetzt zwei PCs mit hochwertigen Netzteilen habe, die energiesparend sind (einmal das Enermax Pro82+ 425 Watt und beim neuen PC das bequiet! Straight Power E9 500 Watt) überlege ich ob ich die Steckdosenleiste nicht öfter anlasse, denn die NTs sollten da ja bei runtergefahrenen Rechner nicht viel Energie verbrauchen, oder?

Was die Platte angeht, betrifft das auch meine SSD, daß sich die Startvorgänge negativ auf die Lebensdauer auswirken?


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (8. November 2013)

Hmm ich hab das Problem ,dass ich irgendeine Aldi Steckerleiste oder so nur habe ^^.
Manchmal wenn ich die mit dem Schalter von aus auf ein stelle höre ich sowas wie ein kurzes Surren oder so(glaube es kommt da kurz zu Spannungsspitzen).
Deshalb ist mir das bisschen riskant jeden Tag an der Steckerleiste auszuschalten.
Ich sollte mir auch Dauer wohl eine neue Steckerleiste besorgen.
Hat da jemand Ahnung welche Art empfehlenswert wäre?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. November 2013)

Ich hab eine 12-fache (2x 6 mit jeweils einem Schalter) von der Firma Brennenstuhl. Die nutze ich schon viele Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sie ist teilweise sogar aus Alu oder Metall an den Seiten. Meine hat aber keinen Überspannungsschutz, den brauche ich ja auch nicht, da meine Netzteile ja beide einen haben.


----------



## ScaniaMF (9. November 2013)

@marvinj Du hast natürlich recht: Jedes an und ausschalten belastet die festplatten, aber man muss schauen um welche festplatten es sich handelt:
So ist das eine extreme eine uralte sas-platte die seit 15 jahren im dauerbetrieb ist, und nicht ausgeschaltet werden sollte, weil sie u.U. niewieder anläuft. Dabei handelt es sich aber um Server-Platten.
Das andere extrem sind normale Desktop-HDDs mit gel-lager. Werden die dauerhaft angelassen bilden sich bläschen im gel, und das lager und somit die ganze Platte geht kaputt.

Also zu deiner Frage ob du den PC ab und zu ausschalten oder in den Energiesparmodus schicken sollst: kommt auf den PC an-ist es ein PC mit Serverbauteilen, die auf den 24/7 betrieb ausgelegt sind, dann solltest du ihn durchlaufen lassen, hast du aber Desktop-Bauteile, insbesondere gelgelagerte HDDs drinn, solltest du diese immerwiedermal 1-2 Stunden ruhe gönnen


----------



## Tim1974 (9. November 2013)

Ja das macht so Sinn.
Eigentlich brauche ich den Energiesparmodus ja garnicht mehr, weil ich ja die SSD habe. Die bootet so extrem schnell, daß es kaum einen Unterschied macht, ob ich den PC ganz abschalte oder nur in den Energiesparmodus schicke.  Ich überlege schon, alsbald die 1000 GB WD blue in den anderen Rechner umzubauen und dem großen PC stattdessen eine zweite SSD mit 256 oder 512 GB zu spendieren, dann wäre das mit dem Aus- und wieder Anschalten ja auch noch weniger ein Problem, oder?
Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob SSDs auch genauso zuverlässig sind wie gute HDs.


----------



## ScaniaMF (10. November 2013)

SSDs sind mitm booten schon verdammt schnell-nur mein asus crosshair braucht immer so lang^^
Aber SSDs rentieren sich so oder so. Bei vielen PCs arbeitet die CPU bei installationen etc bei 20-30% weil die HDD die daten einfach nicht herbringen kann, bei ssds isses dann doch deutlich mehr. Wer einen Quadcore drinhat aber keine SSD hat den satz "ein System ist so schnell wie die langsamste komponente" nicht verstanden

Was meinst du mit zuverlässig? An sich fehlt sich nichts, sind in allen punkten besser als die HDD-nur in einem nicht: Langlebigkeit. Eine SSD hat so 100.000 bis 5mio schreibzyklen, je nach funktionsprinzip kann man die auch mehr oder weniger nutzen[manche lagern um um gleichmäßig abzunutzen, manche nicht]. Eine HDD hat hald doch etwa 1Milliarde oder mehr schreibzyklen-der grund wieso in server immernoch die ebenfalls sauteuren SAS-Platten zum einsatz kommen.
!!!Deaktiviert unbedingt die geplante defragmentierung!! Sie räumt nur die SSD auf, sprich unnütze schreibzyklen-denn ne ssd wird durch fragmention nicht langsamer.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2013)

Ich hab den Samsung Magician installiert und damit das System für SSDs bzw. deren maximale Lebensdauer optimieren lassen, das müßte doch reichen, oder?
Defragmentiert habe ich die SSD bisher natürlich auch nie und automatisch wird das doch jetzt nicht mehr passieren hoffe ich.
Das mit den Schreibzyklen ist halt ein echter Nachteil der SSD, der zweite große Nachteil ist der Preis pro GB. Darum hab ich ja neben der 120 GB SSD (die anscheinend aber auch nur ca. 112 GB bietet) ja noch eine 1 TB Platte genommen.


----------



## ScaniaMF (10. November 2013)

Was der genau macht weiss ich nicht, aber kann gut sein, dass der die Lebensdauer optimiert.
Im grunde macht er ja nur eins: Wenn er merkt dass eine zelle bald ihre 100.000 voll hat schaut er welche datei er bisher selten bis nie neu schreiben musste, z.B. eine Windows-Datei, die nach der installation nie mehr bewegt wird. Die schreibt er dann in die abgenuzte zelle, und damit wird eine zelle feri, die praktisch noch 100.000 Zyklen frei hat.

Jo, aber er verbessert sich gottseidank immer mehr, und irgendwann werden sie soviele zyklen haben dass sie vorher weggeschmissen werden weil sie zu klein sind-hoff ich^^

Same here-v.a. meine Ganzen filme und videos sind auch langsamdrehenden 5400er platten ausgelagert, weil ich die selten brauch und nen Film zu laden schafft selbst die langsamste platte. Bei nem preis von ca. 50ct/gb muss ich nicht 1TB Filme drauf speichern^^ Hald windows und die programme...

Dass die hersteller immernoch i.d.r in GB und nicht in Gibi angeben... Nuje muss man sich wohl mit abfinden, wobei bei ner TB platte statt 1024 nur 931GB sind,die bescheissen praktisch um fast 10%...


----------

